# "Teacher 'gobsmacked' as bank writes down mortgage by €20,000"



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2020)

Teacher 'gobsmacked' as AIB writes down mortgage by €20,000
					

TEACHER John Fox got a pleasant surprise from his bank in the past few days.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## tnegun (21 Jul 2020)

Great way to close off the piece too 

Asked for his view of AIB, he said: "They're some shower."


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2020)

There was also another article about the Banking Culture Board 









						Banking Culture Board 'is waste of time' says consumer campaigner Brendan Burgess
					

A LEADING consumer advocate has questioned the usefulness of the Banking Culture Board.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (21 Jul 2020)

> He had received a letter from the bank *that mentioned a 12pc balance reduction *and a refund of the interest charged...........*[h]e had not known he was due any refunds *because he had not realised he had been denied a tracker in the past.



Are AIB's letters confusing to the point that even a schoolteacher can't understand them?


----------



## bungaro (21 Jul 2020)

I moved from a financial background into teaching over a decade ago and was shocked at the lack of understanding when it came to money talk in the few staffrooms I was in. I actually had a big talk with Brendan about this at the Cork meet up last Christmas and how Cornmarket effectively have a monopoly through our union


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2020)

I'm just glad he's not teaching my child if he struggles to calculate 12% of his mortgage balance... 

That banking culture board does indeed sound like a load of rubbish.  

From their website...

*The IBCB requires our participating banks improve culture, customer outcomes and competence.*

How do you "improve culture" and measure it to confirm?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2020)

John did an interview this morning - Tuesday -  on Highland Radio 

[broken link removed]

It's at 1 hour and 6 minutes.

Brendan


----------



## Aibstress (22 Jul 2020)

Listened to John's interview earlier on today and could not believe what I was hearing!!! He was singing the praises of AIB and said that they are "making amends"..... This is laughable!!!!! I for one am not satisfied with redress and will continue to fight for return to tracker


----------

